# Chef Coats



## binamichelle (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey, all. I'm having a bit of a dilemma. You see, I am looking to buy my first personal chef coat. I have worked in the industry for years, and always just wore the uniform of my current restaurant. However, my personal business has picked up quite a bit, and I found myself with 6 weddings to cater this summer. I would prefer a proper uniform for prep and presentation. In the past, I have simply had server staff in white button-downs and black slacks; prep staff in white button-downs and khakis. I never wore a chef coat, because I did not want to be presumptuous, as I considered myself "just a cook" and have not yet graduated from culinary school. I'm also fairly young and sometimes feel intimated by some of my colleagues who possess years of formal training--what I see as "earning" the right to wear the uniform. A "for-real chef" associate of mine, however, suggested that as I have a pretty consistent  catering gig going on, it was about time I got my own coat. 

However, I find myself grossly under-educated on such subjects.  What is the difference between an executive chef coat, and a regular chef coat?  I prefer all-white coats, because I am a bit of a traditionalist, but I've seen some asymmetrical coats that look pretty neat. I think I like the feminine-cut coats; are there female chefs out there who have preferences they'd like to share?  Any uniform experts who'd like to share what would be considered proper in such a situation?  I'm open to the idea of more than one coat, depending on different situations.  Thoughts on the matter?  This seemed like a good forum for such a question. 

Bina


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Best thing about catering - your the boss so it's your rules.

There is no real universal standard to be honest - every type of cuisine, country, geographic area and even town has a different feel / different code or considerations.

Some things to consider:

Being the 'chef' means you're in charge... it has very little to do with degrees, education or even experience (they all help but they all vary immensely among Chef's!) If you are in charge you need to be identifiable.  Don't be shy - your staff will find it a great help if they can easily point you out to guests that want to meet / say / converse / congradulate / complain with you!     hopefully not complain but i'm sure you get the idea.

server #13 that has only worked for you this one occasion needs to be able to say "Chef is in the white/black double breasted coat with pinstripes, behind that table over there." to the customer that must have the receipe  for that to die for cake your team just served.

Also being in charge means you have to look like your in charge, your staff will respond to the way you look and so will your customers.  Most people will also feel better / perform better when they are wearing something that fits well / looks good.

As for two coats I believe it's a great idea - one for when it's hot and one for when it's cool.  Always bring both in case the weather changes or a sauce acts up and stains the first one!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

binamichelle said:


> Hey, all. I'm having a bit of a dilemma. You see, I am looking to buy my first personal chef coat. I have worked in the industry for years, and always just wore the uniform of my current restaurant. However, my personal business has picked up quite a bit, and I found myself with 6 weddings to cater this summer. I would prefer a proper uniform for prep and presentation. In the past, I have simply had server staff in white button-downs and black slacks; prep staff in white button-downs and khakis. I never wore a chef coat, because I did not want to be presumptuous, as I considered myself "just a cook" and have not yet graduated from culinary school. I'm also fairly young and sometimes feel intimated by some of my colleagues who possess years of formal training--what I see as "earning" the right to wear the uniform. A "for-real chef" associate of mine, however, suggested that as I have a pretty consistent catering gig going on, it was about time I got my own coat.
> 
> However, I find myself grossly under-educated on such subjects. What is the difference between an executive chef coat, and a regular chef coat? I prefer all-white coats, because I am a bit of a traditionalist, but I've seen some asymmetrical coats that look pretty neat. I think I like the feminine-cut coats; are there female chefs out there who have preferences they'd like to share? Any uniform experts who'd like to share what would be considered proper in such a situation? I'm open to the idea of more than one coat, depending on different situations. Thoughts on the matter? This seemed like a good forum for such a question.
> 
> Bina


Even culinary STUDENTS wear Chef coats.It is the uniform of your profession. You are not being presumptuous, you are simply wearing the uniform of your profession.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I kinda like wearing what's called a 'dishwashers' shirt from the uniform company I got it from. It's very light weight polyester with snap buttons. Keeps me much cooler then a chefs jacket.


----------



## avondell (Apr 14, 2012)

First off, you should wear a coat. You don't have to wear a fancy one with flags and labels and your name and all that, just start with a simple white jacket. I'm very picky about the ones I wear...I've bought online before and gotten thin, cheap coats that aren't worth wearing. Uncommon Threads or Chefworks are the brands I like. A basic Chefworks coat is $25-$30 and will last a long time. They are a bit heavy for hot kitchens in the summer, and since a coat is optional for me, sometimes I'll just wear a tee shirt or polo shirt.

Personally, I wear a chef coat because it is the most logical thing to wear...it is the uniform of my profession and works best in the environment I am in every day. My coats protect me in the same way the uniforms of other professions protect people. An auto mechanic wouldn't wait until he was 'qualified' to wear a pair of overalls. Doctors don't wear gowns and masks because they make a striking fashion statement. It's because those things work best for their professions and environments.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cotton is best or a blend but the blend should be mostly cotton.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

With some of the chaper chef works ones i have bought in the past they shrank quite a bit over time just a fil in but i would absolutely advise wearing one for safety and presentation.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The classic cooking coats were developed over the years to address specific functions, the least of which was fashion or comfort.

White for ease in maintaining cleanliness
Double breasted to protect the abdomen from burns
Long sleeves to protect the arms from burns
French cuffs (fold-able up or down) for protection from burns (down) when needed but out of the way (up) when not needed
Loose fitting to allow air circulation in the hot environment of the kitchen
As long as the above are addressed, kitchen cook wear is adequate.


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

Always wear a chef coat. Look professional, cook accordingly!


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I second Uncommon Chefs women's coats. They're well made, and fitted for a woman and they're not a lot of money. I also agree with having a standby on the hanger. 
I wear tshirt and/or prep shirt when getting down and dirty, but always put my coat on in public (apron off of course)

Pretty awesome colors out there now too... You're not just limited to the white!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

I second Uncommon Threads' products. I prefer the cut over Chef Wear or Chef works. For me, in the summer or a hot kitchen, I wear a shortsleeve, "vented" double breasted coat. The venting is a moisture wicking mesh back that helps keep you cool and dry. James Arnold Co. in New Bedford , MA. has the best pricing that I have been able to find on the net with coats starting at a mere $15 plus shipping.

http://www.jamesarnoldco.com/category.1275.2.htm?cat=Uncommon-Threads&UMParent=0


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

Great link thank you!


----------



## freshbaked (Jun 20, 2016)

Personally, i prefer the stsstaffff to wear all black and the chef to wear a white coat and black pants. Looks best in my opinion.


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

Here's another link to our chef coat selection. Commercial-grade without the high cost: http://workingduds.com/collections/chef-coats


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

@CapeCodChef Appreciate the feedback. We are still "learning the ropes" in the ChefTalk forums and do not mean to be seen as spammers. Our intent is to provide some awareness of our chef-specific product line (Manufacturered by Regent Apparel, a 90 year-old apparel business) to this influential audience.

Best regards,
Brent


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

CapeCodChef said:


> workingduds said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another link to our chef coat selection. Commercial-grade without the high cost: http://workingduds.com/collections/chef-coats
> ...


I dislike pop-ups and approved links as much as the next guy/girl but here on CT they are small and have never encroached onto what I am wanting to read.
Sometimes I go ahead and click on one if it seems worth my time.....just to satisfy my curiosity.
If Nicko would call for a vote.....pop ups vs paying to enjoy Chef Talk....I would have no problems voting for the pop ups.

Of course as usual this post is IMO and 

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

workingduds said:


> Here's another link to our chef coat selection. Commercial-grade without the high cost: http://workingduds.com/collections/chef-coats


Because I am anal, I just timed myself reading this post, which I purposely did as slowly as I could. It took me a whole five seconds. When I get to the end of my life, I don't think I will remember the five seconds it took me to read it, as one of the biggest regrets of my life. Nor do I think it will register as one of the minor annoyances in the span of my life. I highly doubt that I will even remember the five seconds.

That's my story and I' sticking to it!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

workingduds said:


> @CapeCodChef Appreciate the feedback. We are still "learning the ropes" in the ChefTalk forums and do not mean to be seen as spammers. Our intent is to provide some awareness of our chef-specific product line (*Manufacturered by Regent Apparel, a 90 year-old apparel business) to this influential audience.*
> 
> Best regards,
> Brent


lol...even your 'mea culpa' reads like an advertisement!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> Because I am anal, I just timed myself reading this post, which I purposely did as slowly as I could. It took me a whole five seconds. When I get to the end of my life, I don't think I will remember the five seconds it took me to read it, as one of the biggest regrets of my life. Nor do I think it will register as one of the minor annoyances in the span of my life. I highly doubt that I will even remember the five seconds.
> 
> That's my story and I' sticking to it!


I just read your post. I want that 12 seconds of my life back./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

CapeCodChef said:


> I just read your post. I want that 12 seconds of my life back./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Oh well. Here's to making better choices in the future. ;~)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey *workingduds* ... don't worry about it. Your post was relatively painless. Right under you name is a simple flag of information explaining that you will be selling something. It's right out there in the open. Therein ... your post was fine.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got the same idea as *tincook*. With the weather we're having in Chicagoland, I'm just fine wearing dish-pit shirts. On-sale ... $8. The nicer not on-sale shirts ... $11.

*Pete* ... unless they come with the job ... at NO cost to me ... I ain'te wearing white in the kitchen. Stained to death after 1 shift. _"Stained to death"_ means simple regular stains that just ain'te coming out. NO ... I'm not a slob.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

After the first couple of months after opening the chocolate business, I went out and bought 5 khaki coloured jackets from a local supplier/mnfctr.

Why khaki coloured you ask?

That's the colour my normal white jackets took on after washing out chocolate spills......


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I wear black dickies shirts, several are 3-4 years old, not a stain on them.


----------



## cfood047 (Jul 18, 2016)

Uncommon threads for my jackets and dickies for my pants.  Just as above no stains and they are black.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

foodpump said:


> After the first couple of months after opening the chocolate business, I went out and bought 5 khaki coloured jackets from a local supplier/mnfctr.
> 
> Why khaki coloured you ask?
> 
> That's the colour my normal white jackets took on after washing out chocolate spills......


OMG totally brilliant
With the heat and humidity and my cocoa flying, I look like a deranged Easter bunny by the end of the day... And then there's my flour
Why yes, my hair is this color

Crappy t shirts right now unless a bride is in the house lol


----------



## The Suede Chef (Oct 20, 2017)

I realize this is an old post, but the first one I had an opinion on! lol
I second, or "third" the others on the uncommon threads coats, but I also like Culinary Classics for a few of their 100% cotton coats. Cotton breathes well in the kitchen and washes even better in industrial laundry, it holds up.
Also, design your own concept is kind of fun, add your choice of buttons, etc. Also, they have Khaki! LOL @foodpump

http://culinaryclassics.com/design-your-chef-coat/


----------

